# HDPE Wham O Sportsman clone from Simple Shot



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Pick this up before Xmas and whether you are into classic forks or not this is a great slingshot, made of HDPE and comes with a nice set of gum rubber bands (I switched mine to linatex) all for 10 dollars on sale ( think they list for 15) Nearly indistructable, great for backback, bugout bag, or car, even fits in a back pocket with only a little showing  Don't make the mistake of thinking that because it's a old design it's obsolete. If your friends are always bugging you to use one of your slingshots this would be ideal. You really can't go wrong.

Pros:

Cheap

Time tested design

Light

Fast band change with no tying

Nearly indistructable

Can be shot hammer or finger and thumb support.

Black so it's Tacticool 

Works great with cheap 107 office bands

Cons:

Surface is a little slick

Band groves need to be cleaned up with file

A little large for easy pocket carry.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Class all the way!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Real classy ;-) thanks for the revue
Cheers


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

looks a great slingshot nice design can I ask what the red bands are like are they powerful what's the draw like on them thanks phil.?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The bands are linatex, have a draw and power very close to gum rubber, but they seem to be quite a bit more durable. Good for heavy ammo, not terribly fast but get the job done. As far a specs that really isn't my thing but if you contact Flatband he can probably give you more specific info since they came from him.

Simple Shot has a good vid on youtube about it as well

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87acbFp4NYo#t=92


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Just curious,is that a leather pouch? The inside grain seems weird...


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Hmmm. A classy classic. That might be fun for a PDF project so that we can scale it down for [ahem] smaller hands to play with.

How do you like the red lintex? And what is the best way to cut this stuff? I hear both roller blade and guillotine. So I'm a bit curious.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There was a 3/4 pdf for a Wham O clone done by Mxred....don't believe it's on the forum any longer though, contact me if you want it I might be able to track it down.

I love linatex, if I could only have one rubber type I think that would be it, which is saying quite a bit because I generally use Chinese tubes on everything except vintage style forks. As for cutting can't really say, I can't cut for crap so I buy from those who can.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

YHY slinger said:


> Just curious,is that a leather pouch? The inside grain seems weird...


Yes the pouch is leather and it is backed with something can't say what, it is one of Flatbands formed pouches IIRC, guess he might know. Could very well be leather he scrounged from something.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

harpersgrace said:


> There was a 3/4 *pdf for a Wham O clone done by Mxred*....don't believe it's on the forum any longer though, contact me if you want it I might be able to track it down.
> 
> I love linatex, if I could only have one rubber type I think that would be it, which is saying quite a bit because I generally use Chinese tubes on everything except vintage style forks. As for cutting can't really say, I can't cut for crap so I buy from those who can.


Thanks. I'll search for it. Now that I think about it, I believe I may have seen a Wham-O template somewhere.


----------



## allenisfine (Mar 28, 2016)

The picture has been removed? Is this still being sold? I'm quite interested


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

allenisfine said:


> The picture has been removed? Is this still being sold? I'm quite interested


Very Cool setup. I noticed that to it seemed like they were always selling out ive got to go to wprk but you should call them up about it


----------



## allenisfine (Mar 28, 2016)

SlingshotBill said:


> allenisfine said:
> 
> 
> > The picture has been removed? Is this still being sold? I'm quite interested
> ...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It is not listed anywhere on the site anywhere that I can find, so at least for now it is no longer available but if you check with Nathan he will probably be able to tell you if it's temporary or not. As for the picture I lost a lot of my older pics from photobucket, not sure why. I'll look and see if I still have it on my computer and repost it if I do.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah I called they stopped making them


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

BunnyBuster has one on their site made of hickory.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

this is one of the simplest to make yourself from wood . a coping saw , rasp, sandpaper , and a chunk of plywood , oak board

etc. and you`re in business . very strong design because it has real thick fork arms . you can buy hdpe and birch

plywood from simpleshot .com capture the bottom picture as a jpeg file on your computer then size it to fit ,( about 7 inches tall + - )

and trace off your monitor screen . despite the clunky simple shape these fit your hand well in pinch grip and thumb brace grip ,and shoot great . top picture is several i have made . have fun -------------

sometimes you can find originals on ebay, but they seem overpriced lately ....


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> this is one of the simplest to make yourself from wood . a coping saw , rasp, sandpaper , and a chunk of plywood , oak board
> etc. and you`re in business . very strong design because it has real thick fork arms . you can buy hdpe and birch
> plywood from simpleshot .com capture the bottom picture as a jpeg file on your computer then size it to fit ,( about 7 inches tall + - )
> and trace off your monitor screen . despite the clunky simple shape these fit your hand well in pinch grip and thumb brace grip ,and shoot great . top picture is several i have made . have fun -------------
> ...


Bro What the **** did you do to that one in the middle (looks cool) at least it look like a later production one.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------

